# Unite The Right Rallies...



## Everything Zen (Aug 12, 2018)

It looks like the news media isn't trying to give them a lot of coverage which I can understand why but I want to watch because I am absolutely fascinated by this new breed of racists who Don’t care about showing their faces on camera when a generation ago they had sense enough to hide that mess.
1. I want to see lives ruined because you felt like it was a good idea to be out in those streets and get caught on film with a tiki torch talking about some Blood and Soil then bemoaning that you can't get into Yale 

2. I want to watch to see if there's anyone I know. 
Yoooo!!! Is that Chuck out there with a burning cross that always packs my eggs so carefully at Jewel?!!!


----------



## Kiowa (Aug 12, 2018)

@Everything Zen I had everything planned today, gym and then pop down to DC to meet some friends for brunch....well, I only made it as far as the gym. Apparently, some of these low life congregated next to the gym, in a building, waiting to catch the metro to DC from Vienna NOVA stop. Some of the guys from the gym were already congregating, about to go over and teach those "Tiki Torch <fill in the expletives>.  I'm going to keep it on the local stations for the rest of the day, MSM prob won't cover anything unless all kinds of cray cray breaks out..


https://wjla.com is covering the rally and counter rallies


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 12, 2018)

Whether we like it or not they have a Constitutional right to do what they do.  
Those who stage "counter protests" are knowingly placing themselves in possible danger.


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 12, 2018)

You’ll never catch me out at any demonstration rallies for anything BUT I appreciate the counter protestors for showing that this type of message is not to be tolerated. Honestly it really doesn’t matter because I actually appreciate open racism. It helps me know where I stand with folks. IJS


----------



## Kiowa (Aug 12, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> Whether we like it or not they have a Constitutional right to do what they do.
> Those who stage "counter protests" are knowingly placing themselves in possible danger.



They have a right to stage "counter protests"....danger from Tiki Torches carrying insecure white males?  Counter protestors out number these nuts by far.....black people exists in this country in possible danger 24/7


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 12, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> They have a right to stage "counter protests"....danger from Tiki Torches carrying insecure white males?  Counter protestors out number these nuts by far.....black people exists in this country in possible danger 24/7


WHAATT? Let me be clear.....Both sides have a right to protest. But IF one chooses to engage in a counter protest, they are almost guaranteed to be involved in a clash. 
If they think it will be all hearts and flowers they are delusional.
If it turns violent  and they are injured they usually have only themselves to blame.


----------



## Kiowa (Aug 12, 2018)

DC United Against Hate...

https://www.c-span.org/networks/?channel=c-span


----------



## Kiowa (Aug 12, 2018)

So all in all, only about 20 Nazi's showed up, prob the same group I saw earlier getting on the metro, surrounded by hundreds of media and thousands of protestors...


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 12, 2018)

So disappointing that they’re going back underground. It’s actually not helpful- AT ALL


----------



## SoniT (Aug 12, 2018)

The counter protesters took over DC.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 12, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> So all in all, only about 20 Nazi's showed up, prob the same group I saw earlier getting on the metro, surrounded by hundreds of media and thousands of protestors...




Shoot...  I can't see any of their faces...  I was looking forward to some white boys getting fired on Monday!


----------



## madamdot (Aug 12, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> So disappointing that they’re going back underground. It’s actually not helpful- AT ALL



I agree. I want them all to show their faces.

Too bad.


----------



## Kiowa (Aug 12, 2018)

Can someone explain the brotha that is marching with and supporting the White Supremacists?


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 13, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> So all in all, only about 20 Nazi's showed up, prob the same group I saw earlier getting on the metro, surrounded by hundreds of media and thousands of protestors...



Think about all the resources that were wasted yesterday on 20-25 racists. Hundreds if not thousands of counterprotesters, all the news media coverage, the police protection, the nation watching with baited breath... SMH  And where was Richerd Spencer? The guy who got the permit organized the one last year so I wonder what happened? It makes me nervous because I wonder what their new strategy is? Are they organizing and calling the cops on black folks? What else are they doing? Has anyone taken a look on Stormfront? I can't stomach moonlighting on those sites.


----------



## pear (Aug 13, 2018)

Kiowa said:


> *Can someone explain the brotha that is marching with and supporting the White Supremacists?*





Perhaps he is a black/African-American man "brotha" who hates his own race....or maybe he is a darker skinned man from some other part of the world who thinks that these white supremacist folks only hate black/African Americans. 

I have had several encounters with non-African American black and brown people who somehow feel that they are better than and "different" from us in the eyes of most white Americans. 

I can imagine that the white supremacists love having this "brotha" out there on full display showing hatred towards other black/brown people in much the same way that Trump loves to exploit his black and brown Trump supporters.


----------



## Kiowa (Aug 13, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> Think about all the resources that were wasted yesterday on 20-25 racists. Hundreds if not thousands of counterprotesters, all the news media coverage, the police protection, the nation watching with baited breath... SMH  And where was Richerd Spencer? The guy who got the permit organized the one last year so I wonder what happened? It makes me nervous because I wonder what their new strategy is? Are they organizing and calling the cops on black folks? What else are they doing? Has anyone taken a look on Stormfront? I can't stomach moonlighting on those sites.



I'm not worried about Richard Spencer, he's drowning broke under a number of lawsuit related issues. He setup shop right here in NOVA, Alexandria, Va and has since been run out of town. GoDaddy pulled the plug on his website too.In one way, they are going back underground, so it's harder to track what they are doing publicly 

https://www.washingtonian.com/2018/08/10/report-richard-spencer-has-left-old-town-alexandria/


----------



## Kiowa (Aug 13, 2018)

I'm sure Black Twitter is doing a through check on these faces...


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Aug 13, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> Whether we like it or not they have a Constitutional right to do what they do.
> Those who stage "counter protests" are knowingly placing themselves in possible danger.



I want to first say that I'm not posting this directed specifically at you; I'm just using your post as a jumping off point.

_No one_ has an _absolute right to anything in the constitution, except being enslaved_. The courts have sufficiently limited most all rights given to us over the years. There is a balancing test to be done as it relates to freedom of speech. The local police force can refuse to permit protests or shut a protest down if, for example, the shut down is neutral in action (not implemented solely to prohibit the speech) and furthers an important government interest. Important government interests could be pretty much anything--keeping citizens safe, saving limited governmental funds, keeping streets clean--pretty much anything. 

The United States has banked on the average citizen not understanding the laws and just going off of what we've heard throughout our lifetimes, via TV, other citizens, etc. And in this case, that's just the blanketed "everyone has a right to free speech". Well, not true, and they will keep bending the rules if we keep spouting off _to protect them._ 

Us Black folk will always have an uphill battle in the country, at least for our lifetimes. No one posting here is going to see a completely free country. But, we have really got to stop drinking what they're giving us. And I don't mean just banding together. We have to read _their _books. Understand _their _legal system (and it is indeed theirs). Fight them from the inside out, as well as from the outside in.


----------



## Mingus (Aug 13, 2018)

.............................


----------



## TrueBeliever (Aug 13, 2018)

Most of those losers failed to show up because they didn't want to lose their jobs.


----------



## Anacaona (Aug 13, 2018)

pear said:


> Perhaps he is a black/African-American man "brotha" who hates his own race....or maybe he is a darker skinned man from some other part of the world who thinks that these white supremacist folks only hate black/African Americans.
> 
> I have had several encounters with non-African American black and brown people who somehow feel that they are better than and "different" from us in the eyes of most white Americans.
> 
> I can imagine that the white supremacists love having this "brotha" out there on full display showing hatred towards other black/brown people in much the same way that Trump loves to exploit his black and brown Trump supporters.



He’s most likely AA

Yup...


----------



## Kiowa (Aug 15, 2018)

This is the bloke that organized the White Supremacist rally...broke and living at home with mum and dad
Dad interrupts his broadcast.. the ' drunk roommate' is his father

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...essler-yelled-dad_us_5b7451b5e4b0182d49afa825

In the video, Kessler says he can’t afford to live on his own.

“I’m stuck in a situation where I have to stay with my family because I’m paying for all these lawsuits and I can’t afford to do that without staying with my family,” he says. But he adds, “They’re cucked,”  an alt-right insult used against those who don’t hold similar extremist views.

Kessler’s father didn’t immediately respond to a request for comment from HuffPost.


----------



## Zuleika (Aug 15, 2018)

Seriously 


Black man defends participation at Unite the Right rally


Brandon Watson, clad in all black and wearing an American flag as a cape stood out as he marched and spoke alongside the Unite the Right leaders in Lafayette Park across from the White House on Sunday.







However, Watson, who is black, said he felt it was important to stand with the group to support freedom of speech. He walked side-by-side rally organizer Jason Kessler as the group marched from Foggy Bottom to Lafayette Park.

"Everybody has a right to speech,” Watson told journalists. "I wouldn’t be here if my man was a white supremacist.”

As he spoke the chants of counter-protesters echoed from across the park as hundreds decried the gathering of various groups, including some white supremacist and white nationalist members.

Kessler, who said he is not a white supremacist, said he agreed with Watson’s sentiment adding, “White people deserve to stand up for their rights like other people are able to do.”


----------



## Zuleika (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## meka72 (Aug 15, 2018)

Zuleika said:


>


He really does look like a slightly younger version of Clayton Bixby though.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 16, 2018)

Zuleika said:


> Seriously
> 
> 
> Black man defends participation at Unite the Right rally
> ...



I hope he loses his job too!


----------



## Everything Zen (Aug 17, 2018)

Zuleika said:


> Seriously
> 
> 
> Black man defends participation at Unite the Right rally
> ...



Black man? Where?


----------

